# Toolbar, Toolbar In Toolbar, alterna zu JToolbar



## benhaze (30. Jul 2008)

Hallo liebe Freunde!

Ich hab mal ein paar fragen zur JToolbar.

und zwar möchte ich folgendes:

In einer Toolbar möchte ich mehrere Komponenten anzeigen:
1 x JPanel (beinhaltet eine Combobox)
1 x JToolbar (beinhaltet ein Label)

(quasi 2 Controls (Panel + (noch eine) Toolbar))

folgendes habe ich gemacht:


```
JToolbar bar = new JToolbar();
bar.add(new TestLabel());

JToolbar bar2 = new JToolbar();
bar2.add(new JLabel("test"));
bar.add(bar2);
```


das klappt.

Allerdings möchte ich auch noch, das sich Toolbar2 in Toolbar1 verschieben lässt.
(quasi wie ein SplitPane...)
Das Panel mit der Combobox ist resizeable!
(also, wie man es halt so kennt von einer ToolBar.... vom Firefox,Opera,IE)

Hat da jemand eine Idee was ich machen muss?
Muss ich das ein bestimmtes Layout nehmen?
Gibts da evtl. ein Beispiel?

gibt es evtl. eine alternative zur JToolbar?

PS:
was muss ich denn tun, um die Toolbar wieder zurückzudocken?
Ich habe mir mit NetBeans(Matisse) eine kl. simple Oberfläche gebastelt. (mit ToolBar unter der Menübar)
Wenn ich nach dem Start meiner Testanwendung die Toolbar auf dem Frame herausziehe (floatable),
dann bekomm ich sie nicht mehr zurück in meinen Frame...

Danke!


----------



## m@nu (30. Jul 2008)

zurückdocken geht ganz einfach, in dem du das fensterchen mit der floatable-toolbar schliesst.


----------



## benhaze (30. Jul 2008)

m@nu hat gesagt.:
			
		

> zurückdocken geht ganz einfach, in dem du das fensterchen mit der floatable-toolbar schliesst.



ja, das stimmt in meinem fall aber nur bedingt.

ich habe nun 3 toolbars.

ToolBar 1
ToolBar 2
ToolBar 3

ToolBar 1 beinhaltet ( durch TB1.add() ) ToolBar 2+3.
Wenn ich nun TB2 oder TB3 aus ToolBar1 herausziehe und später das Toolbar-window mit X schließe, dann erscheint die ToolBar(2 bzw. 3) wieder in ToolBar1. (soweit ok)

Wenn ich allerdings ToolBar1 *herausziehe* (die äußerste ToolBar, welche TB2+TB3 beinhaltet) und das ToolBar1-Fenster dann mit X schließe, ist die ToolBar komplett verschwunden.
Liegt das möglichweise am Layout das Frames, welches die ToolBar1 beinhaltet?
Immerhin ziehe ich ToolBar 1 ja aus meinen Haupt-Frame. Und dorthin kehrt sie aber nie wieder zurück.

Außerdem würde ich gerne ToolBar2 aus ToolBar1 *herausziehen* und *unter* ToolBar1 platzieren...
(und ToolBar3 dann unter ToolBar2)
hab aber keinen Plan was ich da machen könnte...

Danke!


----------



## benhaze (1. Aug 2008)

kann mir echt niemand helfen?
arbeitet denn niemand mit toolbars?

zwei toolbars inneinander oder untereinander...das muss doch irgendwie *relativ* problemlos funktionieren....

Ich nutze nun BorderLayout, somit springt auf jedenfall die toolbar wieder zurück in ihre alte Position, wenn ich sie wieder schließe...(also, wenn die Toolbar als Window dargestllt wird)


----------

